
The next omics? Tracking a lifetime of exposures to better understand disease - knowablemag
https://www.knowablemagazine.org/article/health-disease/2019/exposome-research
======
RocketSyntax
Not even methylation is a standard omic yet.

The observations described in this article would be considered phenotypes.

